# Anyone shootin magnus stinger buzzcuts



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i do. i really do like them.

penetrate deep, strong, very very sharp and backed up by amazing CS


----------



## azelk33 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Awesome*

IMO the best fixed blade broadhead out there atleast out of all the one's I have shot. I have killed alot of animals with them deer, elk, javelina, antelope, etc never failed me and never had trouble finding them.


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

good to hear someone else is shooting them,i have shot a few different fixed blades also,i shot two bucks with the rage 2 blade and was impressed with them but both deer i shot were broadside to me when i shot them and i have read a lot of bad review on the rage 2in. with the o-rings and the blades breaking and not deploying on quartering shots,so i think i am gonna stick to these again this yr. they seem to be really tuff

Ted


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I too have tried alot of broadheads, Snypers, Steelheads, Muzzy, Thunderheads, Silver Flames, others and most recently the Atom. Nothing performs on animals like the buzzcut (well the silver flame is close but they're harder to get, way expensive and not quite the warranty that magnus has). After a bit of a fiasco this year, I've gone back to the buzzcut for both my compounds and trad bows and vowed never to stray again. I'll be shooting these heads for as long as they make em.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

I've narrowed my search down to these or the slick tricks?

will the magmus shoot like a field tip? I shoot a mathews drenalin, 28.5" @65lb, 250 carbon express arrows, and ripcord dropaway....I would like a broadhead that i don't need to tune seperate from my field tips


----------



## Medictg (Dec 8, 2008)

Whacked 2 does in the past 2 days with the Buzzcut. All I can say is...... Wow. If I would have found these about $150 in broadheads ago.....


----------

